

Bing Captures Almost 10 Percent Search Share In U.S. - manish
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/16/bing-10-percent-search-shar/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
alttab
I'm not a Windows 7 user (nor will I ever be - unless my employer makes mass
upgrades to it), but I would almost assume that IE8 opens to Bing.

I wonder if over the coming months as XP users migrate to Windows7 if Bing
will fill the gap, and users will stop typing Google into their search bar and
just use what is given to them (wouldn't be the first time for Windows users).

Well timed, if you ask me. _Damn you Microsoft_.

~~~
JCThoughtscream
That is rather sneaky of them, yes. But given that Firefox and Chrome both
open up to Google, MS's going to be hard-pressed to keep it up, even with
their OS advantage.

And I wonder how mobile search'll effect the end results...

~~~
alttab
Very true.

That said, the typical Windows user that uses IE 'because its already on the
machine' doesn't know enough to want to use Firefox or Chrome, and probably
wouldn't have downloaded it anyway.

The market share I was pointing out were the ones still using IE6/7 and go to
Google but might go to Bing because it looks like a good search engine, and
will want the new 'Windows 7 experience.'

